# How high do you recommend - bow tripod



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

In Edwards Co, due to low brush/cider/scrub oak limited cover?
Need to purchase and cut the legs here then haul them up there.
1st year on the property, so rushing for bow season.

Thanks for your Input! 
David


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

10 feet


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

never higher then the natural brush. Let it tell you what lengths.

I want my head to be roughly the height of the tallest foliage and then have a back drop


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

txdukklr said:


> never higher then the natural brush. Let it tell you what lengths.
> 
> I want my head to be roughly the height of the tallest foliage and then have a back drop


x2.

Also:

I hunted Bracketville & Juno with various archery stands, all different heights from 5ft to 12ft. Some in cedar, some in mesquite, some ground. Some areas ya couldn't have 1 at all. Remember your prevailing wind is predom SE, and when a front blows in, ask yourself... is it N, NE,NW? You must have the wind in your favor.

Take a hacksaw w/ xtra blades!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

I am also trying to shoot over hog panels.


----------

